# vxr8 wortec show car



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Well i have waited a while to get the chance to work on the new vxr8 as this is the beast that i needed to complete the set for me.....

The car is actually Wortec,s show car which packs a punch more than i believed possible....Wortec are actually Britains largest tuning house for v8 powered cars....

wortec have also undertaken bespoke work for the "VXR" brand team. It produced a supercharged Vauxhall Maloo as a promotional vehicle, the Maloo benefited from wortec suspension, exhaust, and positive displacement supercharger which enabled it to produce a reliable 600hp..

These are the changes over standard spec wortec introduced on the vxr8

1. Dunlop F1 tires
2. 20" front and rear wheels painted body colour
3. Orange painted 4 pot AP's
4. Wortec suspension (35mm lower)
5. Wortec 2.5/3" exhaust with in car electronic loud/quiet switching
6. Wortec Orange vinyl graphics with Orange VXR8 badging
7. Rip Shifter gear shift (only one in the UK under testing)
8. Wortec Cold air intake system
9. Wortec/Harrop HH122 Super charger (one of only two on test in the UK)
10.Wortec custom map circa 500hp at the wheels










The car when Brian asked me if i wanted to have some fun with it....














































I was quite fortunate today in that my good friend Macca agreed to be my photographer for the day aswell as help me which was fantastic!!! I really wanted to give my all to this particular car....

After looking around the car i realised it had a lot of contamination on it so prepared a good foam mixture with 1cm of supa snow foam and 1 cm of maxi sudsII.....



















I use this mixture when i want the foam to dwell longer as i find it works better than snowfoam alone at this.....



















For the first time today aswell i worked on the wheels to give the snowfoam longer as the sun wasnt out hence it did not dry on the panels and this helped me....I also apc,ed the arches.....




























I used all five of my wheel brushes on these wheels.....



















The callipers looked absolutly fantastic in orange an absolute juxtaposition of colour contrasting nicely with the stealthy blackness of the wheels and bodywork....
Once i had worked on the callipers with my swissvax brush and 1 inch wheel brush i rinsed them off










The snowfoam was also sprayed off.....



















The car was then washed with swissvax car bath and 2 bucket method using a scmitt.....



















I actually found all the contamination gone from the rinse stage and find the schmitt comftable and great for washing with.....










The car was then sprayed off again.....










before being clayed using car bath as a lube and swissvax paint rubber as the clay......




























This car has never been washed since delivery and it felt like it had a very fine overspray or something on the roof and rear wings?? The bonnet and front end seemed ok though...










The car was then sprayed off again










using fresh water the car was washed again



















the car was then sprayed off again and this time double checking the arches i Brian had informed me that the car would be going into the showroom .....I really didnt fancy any dirt dropping on the marble floor if someone opened and shut the door... :?



















Next i prepared 25 litres of fine zero ppm filtered water










This was then poured all over the car incuding the wheels to aid with drying and because its soft on the paintwork prior to drying.....

The bonnet after rinsing.....










I then preceeded to dry the car





































I now keep a dedicated drying towel for the wheels as i hate it when drips appear inside the rims at a later stage fron the callipers etc!!!










I then decided to open the bonnet to have a look at the engine and too make sure no foam etc had penetrated the engine compartment....No engine bay detail was needed today....

The engine bay looked stunning with the Harrop supercharger bolted on...










The first supercharger option is the non intercooled HH122. This pac is the entry level to the wortecsupercharger range and is the latest development of the Eaton rotor pac. The "Harrop" supercharger excels over previous versions in its ability to move larger amounts of air without inducing power sapping heat.

The new design of the HH122 means that in the non inter pac the charger runs as cool as the previous intercooled versions and is happy to produce 500hp+ with the standard 85mm pulley fitted.

The pac's include fuel system upgrades and air intake upgrades and no parts are listed as extra!

With the addition of an intercooler the entry level kit morphs into the top wortec Supercharger pac producing outstanding power and capable of 600hp+ in a reliable and adrenaline inducing package.

The Intercooled HH122 has a large amount of future potential built in so even if you go to the wortec 7.0ltr engine pac the supercharger can handle it and with bespoke UK produced engine mapping wortec supercharger pac's demonstrate the commitment wortec have to producing some of the best tuning options for VXR8.




























Wortec's "Essential pac" represents the first step on the VXR8's upgrade ladder and as the name implies it adds the essential components to make the VXR8 demonstrate its true heritage.

The kit consists of:

Wortec's dual exhaust system which utilities 2.5" and 3" mandrel bent marine grade stainless steel and incorporates the copyrighted feature of being able to chose the volume of your system when it is fitted and change if you wish at future date.

As a unique option you can include the electric pac for your exhaust which means you can change the sound of your car at the touch of a button and know that whichever setting your mood dictates you have the same power under your control.

The exhaust produces the distinctive Wortec sound which has been likened to a high powered Italian V8 sound as opposed to the "flabby" V8 note of many modern V8 cars.

Extensive experience in the V8 Vauxhall market means your Wortec system does not produce the usual drone many after market systems demonstrate, so quiet cruising with a car full of people will still be a joy.

Wortec include a high quality replacement panel filter in this kit to maintain the air flow at a consistent level between services when it is simply cleaned and reused.

The final part of the pac is the hidden gem - Wortec have been instrumental in producing mapping solutions for V8 Vauxhall cars and are dedicated to creating UK specific solutions which take into account the UK's climate and driving conditions.

Wortec not only seek to gain maximum power from the car but strive to enhance the cars driving style to make sure the upgrades are used to their fullest extent.





































Now i took the car inside to inspect it and the guys allowed me into the ramp section so i was undercover and had plenty of room.....I started to mask up....



















The first thing i noticed when inspecting the vxr8 was the amount of niggly scratches that were quite deep as well as some bad scuffing in the clearcoat....





































This was my first job to correct bad scuffing on the bonnet.....










I had already tested a panel and found that an fx1 pad with menz intensive polish.....










I started working on the defect





































The panel was then wiped off










and the panel looked nice and felt nice aswell as sometimes i find menz a touch oily when buffing off.....



















Now the next problem had me stumped as there was a scored line from one side of the roof to the other side in a perfect line.....










Although hard to photograph macca picked it up well and i asked Brian what it was and he believed that at some stage something had been attached across the roof??

I decided to work on the roof in quarter sections and try and remove this totally.....










This combination of pad and product worked nicely and removed the line well.....as you can see this is removed half way across after the first quarter is corrected...



















Now the next one was going to be the hardest for me and i discussed this with Brian as it had a deep scratch and i was concerned that i would not remove it totally and also wanted to stop at a stage i felt comftable rather than continually thinking just one more go!!! I said that i was confident i could remove the colouration of the scratch away from white but not remove the depth ....










So i started on my first attempt using fx1 with ip.....










buffing off










1st attempt










2nd attempt










buffing off










2nd attempt was the furthest i was prepared to go but he was more than happy with the result......Something i have always been taught is to know when to stop and accept that not everything is possible no matter how much you want it to be.....Im sure some people may have wet sanded this but it was very deep......

The result from this to this:


















Now it was at this point i noticed the work safety sign about how dangerous workshops can be and then lost my footing and fell over the ramp and nearly broke my leg.....










After about 5 minutes of my eyes watering it was time to get macca helping me with the wheels.....He used Jetseal 109 on them..

I also asked him to coat the callipers aswell










The wheels were then buffed off after 20 minutes.....



















Now for the paintwork cleanser and prep....Swissvax cleaner fluid is my favourite at the moment....










Maaca kindly worked around the back panel while i worked on the front end.....










before buffing off almost instantly



















cleaner fluid leaves a fantastic result in my eyes.....










Next was the wax....Again having had such good success with mystery on black i decided to stick with what i knew best.....



















The mystery was padded on using a foam applicator




























I got the the rear when the wax had taken ...i guessed this at approximatly 7 to 8 minutes but dont bother counting anymore just go by touch alone now....



















The wax was then buffed off.....



















All glass was cleaned using megs glass clean










Tyres were dressed using sonus



















At this stage i thought it better to work on the car in the showroom so the car was manoeuvered into position in the showroom.....

All rubber seals and trim were treated with 303 aerospace



















The whole car was then wiped over using the new swissvax polish cloth



















and then finally all non metallic crevices wiped out with detail brush










Time taken 10 hours.....

THE RESULTS


















































































































































































































































































































































































WALKROUND VIDEO



WORTEC,S HOMEPAGE: http://www.wortec.co.uk/wortec.html


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Superb Work Mate, Looks Awesome!! :thumb:

Did you check all your tickle sticks were there?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Stunning work as usual Marc!

Do you not use the Megs brush for any of the metal work, to remove any polish etc, or only use it on plastic grills etc?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

beardboy said:


> Stunning work as usual Marc!
> 
> Do you not use the Megs brush for any of the metal work, to remove any polish etc, or only use it on plastic grills etc?


As pointed out by clarke and tested this week they mark metal work...especially around badges etc ...


----------



## Ian666 (Jul 8, 2007)

:doublesho Wow:doublesho , fab car and fab job, great write up:thumb:


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

OH MY GOD! 

I've seriously nevern seen such a grest report before, that's awesome Marc! 
I love the detail, the car, the pictures, just everything!

Could you test drive the VXR8?


----------



## mattbeef (Feb 7, 2007)

mate that looks fecking awsome!!


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

stunning as usual


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Truely amazing finishing shots mate, love the one of you standing in the distance!

The Mystery looking fantastic, i hope you have them put one of those rope and pole fences aroundit so that the monkey's (or buyer) don't put there fingers all over it

Looks like an amzing piece of kit that as well


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

very nice work again.


----------



## VXR DTF (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow nice work  I really really really want that car


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> As pointed out by clarke and tested this week they mark metal work...especially around badges etc ...


Oh, i missed that post! I'll just use mine on plastics then. What do you now use for badges, edges etc?


----------



## t_zetec (Feb 8, 2007)

Top job guys!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Truely amazing work there. What a fantastic looking car.

Clarke


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

amazing car and excellent finish


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Yet another fabulous car and a detailed write up from you Marc.
Loving the new VXR8 - amazing car for an very good price.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Well good, I always like reading your write ups and the results are always outstanding.


----------



## shadbor (Aug 14, 2006)

top detail aggggaaain marc:thumb: words fail me looking at that car.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

superb work mate:thumb: hope the leg is less painful, i've done that myself so know how it feels


----------



## garfie_1999 (Jul 18, 2007)

words fail me so just

WOW


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

thats is pretty dam awesome mate! stunning work as ever. Love the car and the supercharger! mmmmmmmmmmmmm

how do rate the Sonus tyre gel? compared to Meg tyre gel? does it last longer?


----------



## shadbor (Aug 14, 2006)

those hands have seen some serious detailing action:doublesho 
you need new ones soon:lol:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Stunning!

Thats basically sums it up, stunning car, stunning detail!


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Lovely job and what a car. Excuse me a minute while I go and put a kidney on ebay so I can buy one.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice work - that car is stunning.

(Mental note to self - must get the Swissol out and clean my car)


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Looking very good. Briliant write up as usual if a little more deailing than the usual very detailed ones lol. Looks like one of those cars you would have to see in real life to appreciate.


----------



## Calgarydetail (Aug 27, 2007)

simply amazing


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Fantastic work :thumb: and a fantastic motor :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

just amazing. Well done mate.


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

what a beast of a motor, and great work as usual marc


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

I also found the Menz IP to be oily when wiping off when i first started using it.. case for me being it wasn't broken down fully or simply too much product. 

That thing looks a real beast, fantastic work yet again! :thumb:


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Great attention to detail and stunnig results as usual :thumb: 

Do you give the wheels just one coat of Jetseal or 2?
I always give paintwork 2 coats and was going to try it on some wheels this weekend.

Darren


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good correction work, lovely wet shine on the black. :thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

absolutley awesome amazing finish!


----------



## nes2002 (Feb 5, 2007)

Great work and great write up again mate! Shame it's just a Vauxhall tho', that standard of work is more suited to a Bentley!....


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

fantastic mate,that car is a beast.what was windscreen price £40k ?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks absolutely fantastic....

But I was wondering why it's in a Saab dealership ? Are they main agents for Wortec ?


----------



## The Edge (May 30, 2006)

WOW! Maybe one of the finest detailing jobs I have ever seen!!!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

great detail


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

fantastic work marc, spot on!


----------



## bud man (Mar 30, 2007)

amazing work again there marc :thumb:


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

awesome love the video walk around , real proffessional


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

It is actually a joint Vauxhall / Saab dealership and this dealership Greens of Holborough in Kent are basically one of 3 main agents for Wortec such is their knowledge of fine tuning and working on these particular cars......They are the South Easts specialist Monaro dealership...

I really like sonus gel but not much in it between it and megs....


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Superb! Lovely depth. Whats a Maloo?? Large Omega sized car or Vectra sized?


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Another thorough detail marc, your close attention to detail is one I can only aspire to:thumb: 

Is the dealership going to have the scratch sorted? Seems such a shame especially with such a special car and in the showroom too 

How's the leg? Bet you had a good look around to see if anyone was looking


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks stunning,
The line on the roof looks like a paint line...


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

great job mate... looks really good, do you think maybe a bit of 2000grit over the deep scratch could help?? I know on my e92 coupe i had a scatch of similar nature which I managed to loose with 2000 and 3m fast cut


----------



## regaltang (Nov 2, 2005)

Great job marc


----------



## jimmas (Jan 24, 2007)

WOW Outstanding work, top man:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

very cool 

i presume you must have turned pro now? doing work for dealerships etc

i think ive also seen more pics of you on the internet, than i have naked ladies :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

No not at all.....I am lucky in the fact that brian the dealer pricipal is a good friend (hence the vxr connection) and i asked him months ago if he gets a vxr8 eventually can i work on it and he said he would contact me when one came in......I had wortecs vxr astra for a while trying out the switchable exhaust system and they popped up with the showcar for me to detail....

This is the electronic switchable exhaust operated from a switch on the dash...


----------



## Turbo_Powered (Jan 7, 2007)

How good does that look?!

What a machine! First class work as usual!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ah ok.... god dam you know some people :lol:

exhaust sounds pretty dam sweet too, how is it switchable? i presume some kind of baffled restricter in the exhaust, and when switched on its fully open, as oposed to switched off, being restricted somehow??

sounds like a rally car


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice work Marc, that looks fantastic!


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

what a car! the engine/supercharger just looks awesome, could stare at it all day. good work on the scratch too:thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Bloody hell!!!

that was a excellent read, nice write up!!! The car looks amazing and the finish is lovely.

Excellent detail and job. The leg looked soooooo painful!!!!


----------



## SSB (Aug 28, 2007)

:O What a car omg lol fantastic work asusual marc (Y). can you actually buy that vxr8 as it is there???


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey Marc,

I presented the wortec VXR on the german Astra H Board and now one wants to know what's done to the engine. Could you tell me please? Or is it just the exhaust?


----------



## BIFF TANNEN (Jul 11, 2007)

Amazing job as per usual my friend!!! :thumb:


----------



## Cloud (Aug 29, 2006)

I love the orange/black theme the car has going on, that is how all cars should be in show rooms. Nice work!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

looks amazing that, love the car, black and orange go together well dont you think


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Simply stunning work... love the car, the wheels and details in orange just look excellent.

Hope you dont mind but i have nicked a couple of the finished shots for my desktop wall paper.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

The exhaust on the astra is switchable via a solenoid in the rear box i think and the car is standard other than the exhaust.....It is actually quite cool in that you can drive out early with a little grumble and then press a button and let rip up the high street!!!! (Not that i would of course)... 

Totally agree that black and orange go together well and yes i do know lots of people......I social network massively and always make an effort to meet people and help where i can....


----------



## stewie (Dec 20, 2005)

Another superb piece of work and on another very fine looking Vx.


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Holy.... I'd seen all the photos of that car in red, wasn't a fan, but that black and orange makes it look out of this world!! Incredible work, that's a finish to be proud of.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

An interesting car Marc, I've never seen this one before in fact I didn't even know it existed! Mind you I'm not that knowledgeable about cars really!

Nice wee write up with the odd photo or two! Nice process and love the pics.

I think this one is the biz mate:



vxrmarc said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> I think you should get this one framed and put up on your garage wall in a place of its own.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah, that is a great shot!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yea i totally agree.....

Maxhead took a great shot there!!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice mate,

Nice colour combination orange & black.

Have a customer booked in for Oct with 1 of these in standard form and I can't wait.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

you are the man marc. great attention to detail and dedication. i bet that bugger made one hell of a noise on start up!


----------



## Beenie (Aug 24, 2007)

very nice mate!

I can't help but notice the orange peal on the paint though, I think it's just vauxhall getting worse and worse with their painting technique.


----------



## rs4john (Jun 29, 2007)

What a fab job you've done there Mark, have you a phone No for Wortec as I want to make enquireis as to getting one VXR8 supercharged.


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

You should be able to find that here. http://www.wortec.co.uk/uk/

Also consider Monkfish Performance. They look after my Monaro.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Magic beat me to it...

:thumb:


----------



## RST appie (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumb: very nice car,i like it
good job:thumb:


----------



## rs4john (Jun 29, 2007)

:speechles


magic919 said:


> You should be able to find that here. http://www.wortec.co.uk/uk/
> 
> Also consider Monkfish Performance. They look after my Monaro.


Thanks Magic:wave:


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

fantastic job there, the car looks amazing, i havent seen one of those before, its looks like the kinda car you wouldn't mess with


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

thats a cool finish :thumb::thumb:


----------



## lil_rob (Sep 25, 2007)

wow thats all i can say


----------



## campbell (May 24, 2007)

good work


----------



## DaveDunn (Aug 22, 2007)

We had a black Vxr8 on our club stand at Trax one of only a handfull at the show. I found the paintwork to be in a poor condition and this had only been with dealership a few days, it was one of first in the country. I think its fair to say vauxhall have a problem somewhere with them. Excellent work as usual though marc


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, what a awesome work and color. Very well done, thanks for sharing.


----------



## astracol (Mar 11, 2007)

Superb work again marc Stunning work as always !!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEX (Oct 4, 2007)

Fabulous work , fantastic job , i like the washing process more than polishing waxing  i looks stunning with the foam all over it


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Marc, you are the best car washer on here imo. How much did you charge for the R8? Do you travel??


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

only just saw this and for being so long ago, wow!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks John...
Was a pretty important car at the time in the Vauxhall scene and got some nice magazine coverage.
Dejavu or what


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

absolutly stunning! never heard off this car before but i love it!

what an amazing work you did on it!
congratz


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely work Marc, thx for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work and a great write up.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Tip of the cap Sir, excellent work. There should be a deep end sign by that paint.


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

Johnnyopolis said:


> only just saw this and for being so long ago, wow!


what the hell, i just posted this exact comment earlier word for word.... :/ hmmmm


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

kyle.bailey1 said:


> what the hell, i just posted this exact comment earlier word for word.... :/ hmmmm


Yep and thankyou...
appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Had a read through this last night when you posted it on Fb, stunning work.Some cracking pictures aswell


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yea I saw it on here last night so thought I'd share a blast from the past to my wall. Nice when someone finds something theyve tried to find and adds comment.
Kw are after a vxr8 for research and development now if anyone can link this on vxr8 forums etc. May be a nice little suspension setup for an owner


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Amazing write up love the detail and close up shots (especially the leg shot :thumb

Bet the exhaust note made the eyes water too LMAO


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice work on this beast, :thumb:.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

simply stunning


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

wow very nice indeed


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a great look,an informative write-up clear and simple.

Thanks JohnTht.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Stunning work on a stunning car


----------

